# Forgiving.



## gordon 2 (Dec 6, 2015)

I have noticed recently that teachings on forgiveness, as in forgiving others and heaping blessings on them instead of cursing them is being thought by ministers in the last few weeks. 

As I sometimes like to worship with different congregations then mine and different denominations than mine, ( I like to get out of my comfort zone as I have found it rewarding) and low! today the pastor at the local SB church was preaching -teaching on forgiveness!

So, do preachers follow a  topic scheme when teaching, ministering... Last week I listened ( on line) to a Pentecostal preacher  teach on forgiving as in awarding blessings on our enemies or the people that have injured us etc....

Coincidence? or something else?


----------



## welderguy (Dec 6, 2015)

I don't believe in coincidence myself.But there's a reason and purpose for everything ,whether we are made aware of it consciously or not.
I guess you have to search yourself and see if you need to forgive more...and now that Ive been made aware of it also...I do too.

I think I know the answer for myself....and you also.
Bless you brother.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 6, 2015)

I think many pastors have contemplated the recent killing of the young preachers wife. It was likely a crisis for them that hit home. Would he forgive, could I do the same?


----------

